

Colorplane, a color picker for humans (made with canvas) - danielzarick
http://33cc77.com/tools/colorplane/

======
Isamu
Let me apologize in advance for the bad review, but I'm trying to help.

So you present me with a monochrome rectangle, and no idea of how I find the
color I have in mind. So I scrub over the entire rectangle for several minutes
just trying to get my bearings. Hmm, so I can find black but not white. Hmm,
so there is a weird discontinuity between pink and orange.

Are "humans" not supposed to have favorite colors? Because if they start with
a specific shade in mind, how are they supposed to find it without playing
blind man's bluff for five minutes?

You have a color space implied by the cursor position in the rectangle - why
not show the color at each location? Then I'll just go to the "magenta" area
and click there. "Humans" want to see what they are picking - show the color
space. Bad interfaces make you scrub all over them until you find the right
knob or setting.

------
97-109-107
I agree with what Isamu has pointed out I don't want to repeat those points.
While this is indubitably slick and fits nicely with the whole super-sleek
app-like web trend, but, the way I understand its purpose, the design of it
goes totally against it. However, to add to the discussion I'd like to point
to Timo Arnalls write-up on the misleading trend of invincible interfaces
<http://www.elasticspace.com/2013/03/no-to-no-ui>

